# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  Các bác cảnh giác

## terminaterx300

Em tánh tành cũng hiền lành dễ bị dụ và sau đây là việc em bị dụ
Em có bán thiếu hàng cho đồng chí tên Hiệu SDT 0936472335 đồ và cho trả góp. 
Hình minh họa:

Nói chung thì cũng có trả gần hết và còn nợ lại vài triệu nhưng đã quá hạn rất lâu oài. 
Gọi thì hẹn tuần này sang tuần khác, đồng chí giao máy này giao máy nọ là có tiền. 
Em cũng là loại con nợ đầm đìa nên thông cảm rất nhiều lần.
Đỉnh điểm cách đây vài tuần em đang kẹt tiền nặng và đồng chí đó hứa lần chót nhưng chắc thứ N sẽ qua đưa nhưng gọi méo bắt mắt.
Từ đó đến nay cũng được hơn 2 tuần nhưng đồng chí này lơ luôn. Coi như không có vấn đề gì cả.
Trong thời gian này,Đồng chí này cũng giao dc vài con máy. Cũng mua thêm dc vài con máy.  
Nay em quyết định bỏ luôn mấy triệu đó luôn và post bài này. 
Lần sau làm ăn với đồng chí này các bác cần cảnh giác.

p/s em cũng nợ rất nhiều người trên 4rum này, nhiều ít có ít, nay em thông báo em cũng đi trốn nợ luôn thể đây. các bác ở lại mạnh khỏe. Chìa khóa xưởng bạn Thịnh CBNN đang cầm, có cần qua xiết đồ thì xiết sớm  :Cool:

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Luyến, minhdt_cdt10, phuocviet346, quangroom

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em không biết như thế nào nhưng em nói chuyện với anh Hiệu mấy lần ùi. Nói chuyện được lắm ạ. Chắc ảnh có nỗi khổ gì đó. Thấy đang đăng bán con máy Mitsu chắc để trả nợ cho anh nè. Bị chủ nợ dí nợ thường người ta ít bắt máy lắm ạ. Em nghĩ thế.:-)

----------


## terminaterx300

> Em không biết như thế nào nhưng em nói chuyện với anh Hiệu mấy lần ùi. Nói chuyện được lắm ạ. Chắc ảnh có nỗi khổ gì đó. Thấy đang đăng bán con máy Mitsu chắc để trả nợ cho anh nè. Bị chủ nợ dí nợ thường người ta ít bắt máy lắm ạ. Em nghĩ thế.:-)


tao cũng đi trốn nợ đây, chú cần đòi thì qua lượm đồ về bán nhé :v ahihi

----------


## Gamo

Nhớ để con iBag lại nhé

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nhớ để con iBag lại nhé


ibag ko để ở xưởng, ahihi  :Wink:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> tao cũng đi trốn nợ đây, chú cần đòi thì qua lượm đồ về bán nhé :v ahihi


ahihi. trốn nợ kĩ quá ai tìm ra anh đây. lụm tạm con Én Xù về xài mốt trả nợ dần hen anh.:-)

----------


## terminaterx300

> ahihi. trốn nợ kĩ quá ai tìm ra anh đây. lụm tạm con Én Xù về xài mốt trả nợ dần hen anh.:-)


có thêm con miyano nữa kìa. ahihi  :Cool:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> có thêm con miyano nữa kìa. ahihi


ahihi có tiền không trả nợ mà còn mua máy. Y chang lời cảnh giác bên trên. thế thì em qua nghía con miyano cái được lụm cả 2 về trả nợ dần dần. ahihi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

> ahihi có tiền không trả nợ mà còn mua máy. Y chang lời cảnh giác bên trên. thế thì em qua nghía con miyano cái được lụm cả 2 về trả nợ dần dần. ahihi.


chuẩn ko cần chỉnh :v mỗi tội ko trả dc tiền mua máy là đi đức nhóe, nỏ phải cảnh giác nữa đâu  :Cool:

----------


## Gamo

Sắt vụn giá cả thế nào? bao nhiêu 1 tấn  :Wink:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Sắt vụn giá cả thế nào? bao nhiêu 1 tấn


riêng đối với gà thì để 3.499/kg thoai nhé, ưu tiên lắm oài  :Cool:

----------


## ducduy9104

Ui! ông Hiệu này nói chuyện cũng dễ thương mà, nhà ổng ngay địa bàn ve chai muốn trả nợ làm vài cuốc là xong  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

Bạn mập làm quá mạng , noi gương bạn tối nay gác chân lên trán lục tìm trong kí ức ai nợ em viết 1 bài dài cảnh bảo tập thể , dự đoán sẽ có 1 đường dây đủ dài bể nợ , toàn nợ vòng lần . Mấy anh mấy chị nào nợ em thì chuẩn bị tinh thần đê

ai chứ Cha Nam mập này , chủ thớt này vào diện cảnh báo đầu trang của em ấy , nghe đồn tối nay ngồi máy bay ra nước ngoài chữa bệnh, căng thật.

----------


## Diyodira

chiến này máy cnc hạ giá là cái chắc  :Smile: )

----------


## biết tuốt

> chiến này máy cnc hạ giá là cái chắc )


giảm giá để trả nợ -> lỗ trồng lỗ > tèo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Diyodira

> giảm giá để trả nợ -> lỗ trồng lỗ > tèo


mấy ổng hết vốn, bãi chợ chiều thì máy phải hạ giá thôi.
giờ đi bãi thấy nó hét mà lạnh xương sống, tại mấy ổng cả thôi, lâu lâu dạo lên thấy đồ nó chất như núi, vậy mà vẫn hét.

tks

----------


## mach3

Em là thèng đẹp trai trên hình đây ! Lâu quá ko vào nick cũ nên e dùng nick này ! 
Em là phận con nợ e xin lỗi a Nam Mập
Còn a có giận a qua xưởng e 
Anh đừng nói e ko nghe máy 
Sáng nay a vẫn mới nói chuyện dt vs e 
Anh đòi nợ thì a cho e gọi dt hay để e nt cho a 
Chứ a đừng chặn face e + chặn số dt e 
Em ko có trốn nợ anh.

----------


## mach3

Và anh Nam Mập ah 
Cái DNC one em mang qua xưởng bán cho anh + tiền ship nó bằng giá món tiền e nợ anh ak ! 
Anh với e ko có nợ nần gì nhau ! 
Nên a đừng có viết bài cảnh giác !

----------


## Diyodira

thôi hai ông kẹ đã hiểu nhầm nhau.

đóng cửa lại, tối lửa tắt đèn dạy bảo nhau là xong, đừng để nó bùng lên, tks.

----------


## Gamo

Thế rốt cuộc con Precise Nam mập bán cho ai thế? Hiệu hả?

----------


## mach3

> Thế rốt cuộc con Precise Nam mập bán cho ai thế? Hiệu hả?


Em ko biết a Dũng , e lấy của ảnh bộ trục chính BT30.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời ui, chú tính làm món gì thế? ATC BT30 à?

----------


## mach3

Em mua về chế cháo, mà chưa có chế !

----------


## inhainha

Ông Nam mập đòi nợ được thì qua lấy bộ servo đặt cả năm đi nghen. Ông làm tui kẹt cứng không biết làm gì với nó  :Big Grin:

----------


## Huudong

> Thế rốt cuộc con Precise Nam mập bán cho ai thế? Hiệu hả?


precise mấy kw cụ. nghe quen quen.

----------


## Huudong

mà may quá. trả nợ Nam mập kịp thời chứ ko nay khéo cũng dc lên trang nhất ngồi. cơ mà mình đẹp trai với chai mặt nên hình chắc ko đến nỗi.

----------


## CBNN

gòi gòi , hôm nay tẩu tán bớt ve chai , kẻo bị siết nợ .

----------


## Gamo

Có mấy con sờ pín là nhẹ & dễ tẩu tán nhất đóa

----------


## ducduy9104

> Có mấy con sờ pín là nhẹ & dễ tẩu tán nhất đóa


kaka, cụ quả là cơ hội nhất cái dđ này  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

cả cái nhóm này toàn là lòng vòng , thuộc nhóm lợi ích đan chéo nhau , giờ khui ra chết cả đám ..... đẹp mặt chưa ? giờ bị bêu ra có đau không ? chúng ta cần phải học tập và làm theo gương tiền nhân , giơ cao đánh khẽ , đập chuột không để vỡ bình , đánh người chạy đi ai đánh người chạy lại ( nó thủ sẵn dao chớ mà quánh nó ).

----------


## mach3

Ko biết thù hận gì mà lựa cái hình đẹp trai nhất của e ! 
Sẵn e có nợ nần a e nào thì Alo e phát ...! Ko có tiền trả nỗi thì ghé xưởng e mà siết đồ chứ ai là chơi thù giặc cùn ! Giờ e chả còn cái hình đẹp trai nào nữa đâu .

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, có thứ gì hay ko, để tau qua siết với  :Wink: 




> kaka, cụ quả là cơ hội nhất cái dđ này


Nói dzậy chứ đứa nào mà siết được mấy con heo mọi của Nam mập, hắn yêu còn hơn iu giai nữa  :Wink:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Và anh Nam Mập ah 
> Cái DNC one em mang qua xưởng bán cho anh + tiền ship nó bằng giá món tiền e nợ anh ak ! 
> Anh với e ko có nợ nần gì nhau ! 
> Nên a đừng có viết bài cảnh giác !


okay, anh cũng ko quan tâm chú ạ. nói chung nói là làm nhỉ chứ ko phải vì ít mà nhục mặt tha cho chú, nói chung là vik chơi thoai, ahihi.

p/s báo cáo các bác là em bị trục xuất về oài ạ ..................... giờ em típ tục cày trả nợ đây ạ  :Wink:  các bác cứ từ từ bình tĩnh nhé

----------


## phatthu123

Híc, buôn bán mà gặp vài đồng chí như này chắc sập tiệm luôn quá

----------

